# Kim Flottum's Bee Buzz



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

CATCH THE BUZZ - CELEBRATE URBAN BEES!&#8207;


Help Us Celebrate Urban Bees, and Urban Beekeepers
Bee Culture Magazine and www.thedailygreen.com want to celebrate the incredible explosion of City Beekeepers. We want all urban dwellers with beehives and beesuits, with hive tools and smokers, with supers and covers and frames galore to stand and be counted, to be recognized and noticed. We want everyone that uses five frame, eight frame, ten frame or top bar hives to raise their hands to the sky and shout! We want every and all of America&#8217;s backyard, roof top, window box, fire escape, empty lot, and anywhere else in the city honey makers to join the hive and let the world know you&#8217;re alive. Let&#8217;s get everyone with every hive, in every large or small, crowded or sparse asphalt landscape around the towns and the cities, the suburbs and gardens of America&#8217;s everywhere and anywhere to share what they do, show what they grow, and feel pride in their work, their passion and their hobby. It&#8217;s no matter if you just started out or are already seasoned in city bees. And if it&#8217;s not Kosher to keep bees where you are, we won&#8217;t tell, we won&#8217;t share because we don&#8217;t care&#8230;we want the world to know there are thousands who are working to make the bees at home. Thousands who want only the bees, only the peace, only the gentle gift of helping things grow. Thousands who are part of the larger citybee community. Thousands!


If this is you, if this is your time, send us a photo, a gift to share with those who share with you , and especially those who haven't yet but want to. Send a high quality photo, 50 or so well chosen words about your specific, or general location and operation&#8230;depending on you and your neighbors and the law of the land where you are. We need contact information so we can get back to you (an email is just fine) if there&#8217;s a question so we get it right the first time. Please send all this to Dan Shapley, the Editor and web and guru at thedailygreen.com at [email protected]. He&#8217;s a whiz at making all this work. When you send your photos and descriptions, you give The Daily Green and Bee Culture the right to publish the material and share it with its partners. For details, visit www.thedailygreen.com/bee-photos.

It&#8217;s time for the bees. Help us show what you do and how you do it. It&#8217;s only for those who have, and those who want bees. Join the Community of UrbanBees. Be part of the Revolution. UrbanBees Now!

This message brought to you by Bee Culture, The Magazine Of American Beekeeping


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It happens, especially on Monday mornings...Please send your UrbanBees Photos and story to

Dan Shapley at

[email protected]

The week should begin on Tuesday...

Sorry Dan, and sorry for the confusion.


----------

